# Don't let upfront driver prices come to your area.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Consecutive trip bonus on this one is if you did two trips in a row you got an extra $3.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Most are $. 50 a mile and no minutes paid. Uber just posted bragging $22 a hour. So I'm guessing they are figuring in your miles away and Miles delivered to average about $22 a hour max. 

If this is true they are limiting the pay.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Now here's surge


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That would be the end of my rideshare days!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

How soon some forget...


W00dbutcher said:


> But but the community man. Wheres your loyalty to the community.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

What were your mileage and minute rates before?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> How soon some forget...


It's intact. I still grind.
Last week 50hrs $1472



Rideshare Dude said:


> What were your mileage and minute rates before?


$. 64 mile and $. 09 minute

Took me a few weeks to get the new attack plan hammered out. But I got it figured out now.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> How soon some forget...


But... If your going to quote someone... Don't take it of context. Or change the quote. Seeing the link you quoted was as follows....




> Vegaslocal336 said:
> I just tell them that I have another ride already waiting to be picked up or else I would do it. Works every time and it’s also not a lie most of the time. Screw the stars. I have 4.99 5-stars average. If someone wants to rate me a 1 star for their mistake then so be it. Won’t make a dent on my rating.


But but the community man. Your letting down the same poor people who reported you for something false. Wheres your loyalty to the community.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Upfront pay per ride (given that we know the start and end destination), is not necessarily a deal breaker as long as it recalculates when a new path is added, and the pay is sufficiently high.

Unfortunately, we all know that whenever Uber introduces a new feature, it tends to be more to conceal a pay cut than any other reason.

With up front pay though, chances are no requests for stops will be accommodated unless they are added in the app since they would not result in any pay to the driver.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Upfront pay per ride is not necessarily a deal breaker as long as it recalculates when a new path is added, and the pay is sufficiently high.
> 
> Unfortunately, we all know that whenever Uber introduces a new feature, it tends to be more to conceal a pay cut than any other reason.


Oh it recalculate. I've noticed that if it takes longer time or miles nothing is added. But if you can get there faster and less miles they seem to recalculate lower with no prob.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Next week promo.
View attachment 624934


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Next week promo.
> View attachment 624934
> View attachment 624935


post the WEEEKND promotion. we all get crappy weekly promotions lol. Once we see these numbers for WEEKEND, then its doomed


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's intact. I still grind.
> Last week 50hrs $1472
> 
> 
> ...


So you were making $0.64 per mile plus a time equivalent of ~$0.09-$0.18 per mile and they cut you to a flat $0.50 per mile. That would be the day I stop driving for Uber.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Now here's surge
> 
> View attachment 624918
> View attachment 624919


i dont get it, wouldn't you just decline the far pickup pings? and these numbers are not including your ~$4/ride from a 20 for $80 quest for example, ctb, a surge (higher surge), potential tip. Those are FOUR things added to the regular fare itself. Obviously my view/opinion may be different cuz of market so yeah


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have upfront for lyft. I like it a lot . I also know where every ride is going . I can decline 50 to accept one .
Uber just started that . I want to say rate card is the same .
I want to comment . Lyft is actually paying me extra to pick up passengers . The same rate to pick up pax as having them in the car . If lyft paid 50 % more it be a good job to do . Rates here uber 60c 11. Lyft 75. 11 . Uber 20 miles from my city 85 and 15. Also uber 10 rides 100 bucks extra ! I can easily earn 150 to 200 daily uber in 6 or 7 hours


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> But...


Ok. 
No sense of humor.
Check.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> post the WEEEKND promotion. we all get crappy weekly promotions lol. Once we see these numbers for WEEKEND, then its doomed












Yes you decline unwanted trips. Hence my 10% acceptance rating. I don't think I seen a Quest higher then 60/95 since they started this upfront pricing.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yes you decline unwanted trips. Hence my 10% acceptance rating. I don't think I seen a Quest higher then 60/85 since they started this upfront pricing.


LOL my promo for this weekend was 60 rides for $30.

Needless to say, I'm taking a very-well-earned vacation this weekend.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a $50 for 30 trips and there's little to no red on the map so I'm off for the weekend as well.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I got a $50 for 30 trips and there's little to no red on the map so I'm off for the weekend as well.


I took it as the algo is pissed I made $2000 in 37 hours last weekend, and thinks it is punishing me. LOL!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Now here's surge
> 
> View attachment 624918
> View attachment 624919


With those prices, I better be getting benefits, overtime, mileage reimbursement and social security.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I took it as the algo is pissed I made $2000 in 37 hours last weekend, and thinks it is punishing me. LOL!


And I'm OK with that. I had a great week last week too. I'm fine with skipping the dregs. Don't know if it's the algorithm or they are really good at providing just enough pellets to keep the rats interested but I'd rather skip it under $30 an hour.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> post the WEEEKND promotion. we all get crappy weekly promotions lol. Once we see these numbers for WEEKEND, then its doomed


My weekend Quest is $75 for 30 rides and an extra $5 for 10 more rides. So I think that's considered the doomed area? It's always been at least double that until this week



W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 624950
> 
> 
> Yes you decline unwanted trips. Hence my 10% acceptance rating. I don't think I seen a Quest higher then 60/95 since they started this upfront pricing.


So is this upfront pricing on all trips or is this just the reservations?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh that's another story.









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com












Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com






This is real time. 
I didn't accept anything just to show how this new system works. Pings override the request. So you click on a request, due to the deluge of pings it cancels the request before it is populated in the app.

Notice how the pings disappear before the timer runs out? Yup, you guessed it..... They send pings out as requests at the same time. So pings can be stolen/reassigned to another driver.

I did finally figure out a work around/hack to help minimize the Kaos and have some control over what I want to accept. It actually paid off and did a $500 day in 11 1/2 hours.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 624906
> 
> 
> View attachment 624907
> ...


Am I correct in assuming there's no map available during pings? If that's the case it's certainly a negative. It's important to have BOTH a map and text.

Unlike many drivers who get hung up on how much they're making per mile, I focus on how much I'm making per minute, and based on the total time required (pickup + dropoff) vs the payout totals, all four of the offers above are trash.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Am I correct in assuming there's no map available during pings? If that's the case it's certainly a negative. It's important to have BOTH a map and text.
> 
> Unlike many drivers who get hung up on how much they're making per mile, I focus on how much I'm making per minute, and based on the total time required (pickup + dropoff) vs the payout totals, all four of the offers above are trash.


Look at the videos above your post. I run landscape mode so that why it looks different.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have upfront for lyft. I like it a lot . I also know where every ride is going . I can decline 50 to accept one .
> Uber just started that . I want to say rate card is the same .
> I want to comment . Lyft is actually paying me extra to pick up passengers . The same rate to pick up pax as having them in the car . If lyft paid 50 % more it be a good job to do . Rates here uber 60c 11. Lyft 75. 11 . Uber 20 miles from my city 85 and 15. Also uber 10 rides 100 bucks extra ! I can easily earn 150 to 200 daily uber in 6 or 7 hours


Your comments do not make sense. If Lyft is paying you $.75 a mile plus $.11 a minute for both pick up and the ride, why would you do Uber at $.60 a mile and $.11 a minute without being paid for the pick up? I do not believe for one minute that Lyft is paying those kind of rates. They experimented with about a half a dozen cities a couple years ago, including Phoenix, where they paid for pick up but they cut the rates drastically for both pick up and the ride.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Look at the videos above your post. I run landscape mode so that why it looks different.


Uber gives the drivers a rediculously short amount of time to decide whether or not to accept an offer with their "now you see it, now you don't" mapless bullshit. How much of a bonus did the soulless sociopathic geek receive for thinking up this latest cynical ploy? These companies hire scumbags to think up new ways to empty the pockets of the drivers.

Cancellations must be thru the roof due to all of the buyer's remorse that occurs when drivers have to haphazardly accept pings under such rushed circumstances.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, this pandemic may turn out to be one the best things that's ever happened to Uber and Lyft.

Because of the pandemic, the pax are much more tolerant of long waits than they were before, which gives Uber and Lyft a golden opportunity to play "chicken" with the drivers as to see who will blink first. The result of the chicken game is long waits, which is something that Uber and Lyft were very fearful of before the pandemic but apparently have little fear of now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Your comments do not make sense. If Lyft is paying you $.75 a mile plus $.11 a minute for both pick up and the ride, why would you do Uber at $.60 a mile and $.11 a minute without being paid for the pick up? I do not believe for one minute that Lyft is paying those kind of rates. They experimented with about a half a dozen cities a couple years ago, including Phoenix, where they paid for pick up but they cut the rates drastically for both pick up and the ride.


Lyft pays for long-distance pick-ups here but they don't break it down for us a random amount just shows up. I have no idea what the criteria is or what the pay rate is


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Lyft pays for long-distance pick-ups here but they don't break it down for us a random amount just shows up. I have no idea what the criteria is or what the pay rate is


Do they reduce your mileage pay rate for the trip when it is a long pickup?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Do they reduce your mileage pay rate for the trip when it is a long pickup?


No they don't


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oh it recalculate. I've noticed that if it takes longer time or miles nothing is added. But if you can get there faster and less miles they seem to recalculate lower with no prob.


If you're correct that's messed up.

In the absence of a rate chart you're at the mercy of Uber to decide how much they're gonna reduce your payout. You never want to be in that position because Uber has no mercy.

This is one of the reasons why using a black box driver pay model for rideshare is a bad and corrupt system.

They use the same corrupt black box driver pay system for Eats but at least the payout doesn't get reduced if the customer's address gets changed to a closer one. On the other hand if the customer changes the address to one that's further away it's highly unlikely Uber will increase the payout.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If you're correct that's messed up.
> 
> In the absence of a rate chart you're at the mercy of Uber to decide how much they're gonna reduce your payout. You never want to be in that position because Uber has no mercy.
> 
> ...


If that's the case and they changed the address 
on me I would take food back to the restaurant
I would rather get nothing than get screwed


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If that's the case and they changed the address
> on me I would take food back to the restaurant
> I would rather get nothing than get screwed


Address change gets recalculated... However it's the traffic or road construction that changes the original quote that does not get compensated for


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> If this is true they are limiting the pay.


With yah on this one.

In my market, they now seem to have what seems like 3 algos to choose from, when you start calculating things out at the end of each day.

$15 an hour
$20 an hour
$25 an hour

Almost to the penny, every time I run the numbers, at any point during a 10-12 hour driving session, you get one of those three numbers. Can't beat it. They can tell you what every trip costs because it really doesn't matter anymore. I'm seeing a lot of "reservations" with upfront amounts now too.


----------



## D-ton (Oct 4, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Upfront pay per ride (given that we know the start and end destination), is not necessarily a deal breaker as long as it recalculates when a new path is added, and the pay is sufficiently high.
> 
> Unfortunately, we all know that whenever Uber introduces a new feature, it tends to be more to conceal a pay cut than any other reason.
> 
> With up front pay though, chances are no requests for stops will be accommodated unless they are added in the app since they would not result in any pay to the driver.


In London upfront prices have been a real disaster.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Look at the videos above your post. I run landscape mode so that why it looks different.


Is landscape mode only on tablets? What type of tablet is that?

0.09/min... $5.4/hr??! What is minimum wage there?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I got a $50 for 30 trips and there's little to no red on the map so I'm off for the weekend as well.


I'm getting the same BS on my new account... Everyone I've seen has gotten $3.5-$3.8k for about 200 rides earnings guarantee, I got $2.5k/200. Not sure if it's because it's a new account, or because i missed the higher guarantee cut off (account activated in November), or both?

First quest to hit the acct is $50/30, no tiers I can see, looks like take it or leave it, might find more details after 4am....

Question is, will ignoring these result in better offers, or worse, or make no difference? Are previous time periods earnings or other numbers used to generate quest amounts, or is it a fixed set for the market?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Is landscape mode only on tablets? What type of tablet is that?
> 
> 0.09/min... $5.4/hr??! What is minimum wage there?


It's just an LG tablet. Works on any tablet I would expect.



$8.65...... Ya


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

8" or 10"?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> 8" or 10"?


Gentlemen never tell.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> 8" or 10"?


My First tablet was an 8" .. This is the 10.1"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

10.1 landscape mode running dual screen


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm getting the same BS on my new account... Everyone I've seen has gotten $3.5-$3.8k for about 200 rides earnings guarantee, I got $2.5k/200. Not sure if it's because it's a new account, or because i missed the higher guarantee cut off (account activated in November), or both?
> 
> First quest to hit the acct is $50/30, no tiers I can see, looks like take it or leave it, might find more details after 4am....
> 
> Question is, will ignoring these result in better offers, or worse, or make no difference? Are previous time periods earnings or other numbers used to generate quest amounts, or is it a fixed set for the market?


BS


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 625332
> 
> 10.1 landscape mode running dual screen
> View attachment 625333


By dual screen do you mean the split screen view on the first pic?

They're both the same app (uber driver), right? Can both displays/panes refresh simultaneously, or only one at a time?

I remember using an older version of the split screen on an older version of android, using two different apps (Uber & Lyft), and only one display could be refreshed and updated at a time, you would need to switch back and forth by tapping the left or right pane and it would update whichever the last touched (active) pane was. I'm sure it's coming a long way since then, but just wanted to confirm.

Which tablet is it, are you using Wi-Fi or cell signal, and which Android version is running on it?

I would love to get a tablet for rideshare, but 10" is a bit larger than I would like, and I don't know of any high resolution 8" models that have decent hardware and are up to date


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> By dual screen do you mean the split screen view on the first pic?
> 
> They're both the same app (uber driver), right? Can both displays/panes refresh simultaneously, or only one at a time?
> 
> ...


Split screen.. Ok

It's Uber driver and Uber. 

Both apps run as normal without refreshing.

Its an LG 10.1 g pad 5 running Android 9 on its own cell account no wifi. $10 a month added to my cell bill. Using a Google voice number ported to cell so I don't have to use my cell number and can give the number out to people without giving personal cell #.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ah ok now I get what's going on in the dual screen view, had me confused a little bit thinking that the Uber driver app is capable of displaying two different parts of the app at once.

What I meant by the refresh is, the last time I tried it, it could not keep both panes updated live. For instance, If I ran both Uber driver and Lyft driver, only one map would be updated while I'm driving and the other one would not be updated until I tapped that side to update it.

If you are driving around with both Lyft driver and Uber driver apps running in dual display mode, will the map be live updated on both sides at the same time?

I don't think I had any issues besides the display not being updated on both sides at the same time. I was able to receive requests on either app as needed. Just a small annoyance on an ancient version of Android on a limited hardware tablet (Galaxy tab a 8" iirc)


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm getting the same BS on my new account... Everyone I've seen has gotten $3.5-$3.8k for about 200 rides earnings guarantee, I got $2.5k/200. Not sure if it's because it's a new account, or because i missed the higher guarantee cut off (account activated in November), or both?
> 
> First quest to hit the acct is $50/30, no tiers I can see, looks like take it or leave it, might find more details after 4am....
> 
> Question is, will ignoring these result in better offers, or worse, or make no difference? Are previous time periods earnings or other numbers used to generate quest amounts, or is it a fixed set for the market?


in denver my girlfriend and I can get very different quest $ amounts and also very different 2 for offers....she had a 2 for $18 last Sunday that went on for 6 straight hours while my app had just two separate 1 hour times for $15....she drives less than me so I’m thinking of going off the air for a week and test these scumbags algo


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm getting the same BS on my new account... Everyone I've seen has gotten $3.5-$3.8k for about 200 rides earnings guarantee, I got $2.5k/200. Not sure if it's because it's a new account, or because i missed the higher guarantee cut off (account activated in November), or both?
> 
> First quest to hit the acct is $50/30, no tiers I can see, looks like take it or leave it, might find more details after 4am....
> 
> Question is, will ignoring these result in better offers, or worse, or make no difference? Are previous time periods earnings or other numbers used to generate quest amounts, or is it a fixed set for the market?


What a bunch of bullshit, Uber gave me a bullshit$50 for 30 rides quest, and said something like "finish the 30 to unlock more bonuses!"

When I finished the 30, they're like:


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> First quest to hit the acct is $50/30, no tiers I can see, looks like take it or leave it, might find more details after 4am....
> 
> Question is, will ignoring these result in better offers, or worse, or make no difference? Are previous time periods earnings or other numbers used to generate quest amounts, or is it a fixed set for the market?


Good question. I've been wondering that as well.


----------

